# GSG Offers Polyester Glitter Flakes



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Add sparkle to your garment designs with Meadowbrook Poly Glitter, available from GSG. These precision-cut metallic-color particles can be mixed with colored plastisol inks or used with a clear topcoat for maximum effect. They also can be sprinkled over adhesive or printed ink before curing. 

Particles consist of vacuumed metallized (0.5 percent aluminum) pigmented polyethylene terephthalate and are designed for applications requiring brilliance, durability, and solvent resistance. 

Poly Glitter is stocked in 12 standard colors: Bordeaux, Canadian Blue, Chrome Silver, Dark Gold, Emerald Green, Fire Red, Golden Orange, Gunmetal, Light Copper, Light Purple, Regal Red, and Western Blue. Custom colors can be ordered. The product is sold in 1-pound plastic bags.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

